# Kohlrabi?



## we3pnuts (Jul 22, 2007)

Can bunnies eat the leaves from kohlrabi? My husband just brought some home. He asked if the bunny could eat it. I looked it up on HRS and it is not on their list. It's also not on the poisonous list either.

:anyone:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 22, 2007)

Gosh, what is it? I've never heard of it. Do you know what family it's in, that will help us determine whether it's safe or not too.

Here's what I found on Wikpedia:

_*"Kohlrabi* (__Brassica oleracea__ Gongylodes Group) is a low, stout __cultivar__ of the __cabbage__ which has been selected for its swollen, nearly spherical, __Sputnik__-like shape. The name comes from the __German__ Kohl ("cabbage") plus Rabi ("__turnip__"), because the swollen stem resembles the latter. Kohlrabi has been created by __artificial selection__ for lateral __meristem__ growth; its origin in nature is the same as that of __cabbage__, __broccoli__, __cauliflower__, and __brussels sprouts__: They are all bred from, and the same species as, the wild __mustard plant__._

_The taste and texture of kohlrabi are similar to those of a __broccoli__ stem or cabbage heart, but milder and sweeter, with a higher ratio of flesh to skin. The young stem in particular can be as crisp and juicy as an apple, although much less sweet. Except for the Gigante cultivar, spring-grown kohlrabi much over 5 cm in size tend to be woody, as do fall-grown kohlrabi much over perhaps 10 cm in size; the Gigante cultivar can achieve great size while remaining of good eating quality."_

Sounds like it could cause gas...Let's see what others have to say...


----------



## naturestee (Jul 22, 2007)

It's edible, and my rabbits love the leaves! It's actually the same species as cabbage, kale, collard greens, and broccoli. They're all just different cultivated varieties.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlrabi


----------



## we3pnuts (Jul 23, 2007)

AngelnSnuffy- Thanks for looking it up! I'm sure it could give gas to some buns. The ones that get it more often from the related foods. They may want to stay away from it.

Naturestee - I had a feeling itmight be safe. I read your reply last light so I gave her a tiny bit in her salad for dinner......man she loved this stuff! She ate it first out of everything else and chomped it down in seconds :eats:. This morning she seems perfectly happy, so no sign of an upset tummy (doing binkies, eating her dry food, begging for attention). My husband loves kohlrabi so I think I may make it part of her reg. diet.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 23, 2007)

Forgot to add that kohlrabi is a favorite with the wild rabbits here. Last year they at the tops and then dug up the roots- twice! This year we got smart and put an old rabbit cage on top to protect them.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool, this is really good stuff to know. I've thought about Kohlrabi before but I wasn't sure. My buns love Kale and they don't suffer from gas so I guess they'll be well into this.


----------

